

China jails man 13 years for running porn Web site - cwan
http://www.seattlepi.com/national/1104ap_as_china_pornography.html?source=rss

======
keefe
My china can find a few dutch children to help plug the holes in the dam? I
wonder how worried US people that run sites the chinese gov deems unseemly
should be when going to china.

------
lawn
And in Sweden it's really hard to land a sentence above 10 years for murder.

